# Finally a photo of Chloe smiling!



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I finally caught a photo of Chloe smiling!  She was out this afternoon with Max and Ziggy.

Such a sweet little girl, still huffy... but if you let her explore on her own terms she's quite happy.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Aww, what a pretty smile! Her coloring is gorgeous.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

She is so cute! Happy to see her smiling


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just lovely!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Adorable! :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

She looks great!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Chloe is such a doll.  And that is a completely precious picture!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwe! She's adorable! What a lovely smile.


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

what would her coloring be. I am not good at figuring them out yet.  She is beautiful.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

zorropirate said:


> I finally caught a photo of Chloe smiling!  She was out this afternoon with Max and Ziggy. Such a sweet little girl, still huffy... but if you let her explore on her own terms she's quite happy.


 Adorable picture, but the cat in the background looks a little devious :lol:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I am pretty sure Chloe is Cinnamon coloured. 

And Max cat doesn't have a devious bone in his body, my little prince who loves everyone. 

Oh and I got an even funnier photo of Chloe today, it's almost like she's laughing. I'll post it shortly.


----------

